# Nutritional yeast: cravings and color issue



## EnviroBecca (Jun 5, 2002)

I've been buying nutritional yeast flakes in bulk from my co-op for a while now. I mix it into olive-oil-and-herb-drenched pasta, sprinkle it on buttered toast, put it on rice and then put grilled veggies on top...all yummy!









Lately I've had a strong craving for nutritional yeast and have been eating it about twice a day, and not in small quantities; I'm eating probably 1/2 cup per day. I'm hoping to be pregnant







: and feeling encouraged that I don't have my usual PMS craving (salsa). However, I'm wondering if it's possible to eat too much nutritional yeast, and here's why:

Whenever I eat it, my urine turns a very bright slightly greenish yellow. When I first noticed this color, I attributed it to vitamins, because I'd just switched brands and have heard that vitamins sometimes turn urine green. But then I saw that it was intermittent (if it was from vitamins that I take daily, it would be consistent or go away as I got used to them, right?) and then I developed this craving and finally made the connection between the neon yellow urine and the bright yellow color of the yeast flakes! I tried resisting my craving for 36 hours, and sure enough, my urine returned to its normal color and then went neon again hours after I ate more yeast.

My question is: Is this a normal effect of nutritional yeast? If so, is it caused by the nutrients, or is there added coloring?







: (Because I buy in bulk, I don't have the ingredients list---I will look next time I go to the co-op, but that may not be for a little while.) Should I be concerned about this or try to see it as an artistic statement?


----------



## seraph (Sep 11, 2002)

It's my understanding that nutritional yeast is full of B vitamins and that's what turns your pee greenish.


----------



## maggiehc (Feb 14, 2004)

I think because it is so high in the B vitamins I would be wary of eating too much of it day after day. I just think too much of anything day after day isn't good.
Here's some info I found:
Too much Nutritional Yeast?


----------



## morsan (Jul 24, 2002)

This is just my guess, but since the B vitamins are water-solube you pee out the excess if you're consuming too much of it, it may be what's happening, turning your pee yellow.
I've been curious about whether it's bad to consume too much nutritional yeast, but in any case, you're probably just wasting the food by eating so much of it. It may also cause an imbalance even though it's water-soluble. When I was eating nutritional yeast I also developed a craving for it, because it's so yummy. I don't know if it's due to the B's or the delicious flavor, or something else.
Also, if you look at the nutritional value of the product you'll see that it contains various amounts of the different B's. So if you're deficient in one or two of the B's that aren't as high, you may be trying to eat large amounts of the yeast to make up for the small amounts of the other B's. From what I remember it's pretty high in B1, something you probably get enough of from other foods. B6 (very heat-sensitive) however is something most people are deficient in (not sure it even contains any of this vitamin, or maybe just trace amounts) because we no longer eat raw animal products as much, like rare meats, esp organ meats as well as unpasteurized dairy. Maybe you should try and make sure you include a food source of the less common vitamin B's, and decrease the amount of yeast you take to the recommended dose, or to the point where you're pee is a normal color. With vitamin C for example the recommended dose is taking it to the point where you get diarrhea and then cut back a little until it stops.


----------



## EnviroBecca (Jun 5, 2002)

Thanks for the advice! Just the kind of thing I was hoping for!







I guess I'll try to keep it down to one serving every day or two, and look at the nutritional breakdown next time I'm at the co-op.


----------



## SnuggleMom (Feb 18, 2003)

I too love nutritional yeast. I've been experimenting with it and have created a "shake topping" that might help you decrease the amount you're using a bit because it's cut with other things but still has the flavor of the yeast.

Mix together:

yeast flakes
flax meal
ground almonds
dulse flakes

I put these together in roughly equal proportions and put it into a parmesan cheese shaker in my fridge. I love it sprinkled on salads, popcorn, veggies, pasta -- whatever strikes your fancy.


----------



## edamommy (Apr 6, 2004)

it's full of vit b and you can over do it which could be bad. I believe that you should not have more than 1/4 cup a day- maybe less. As you're craving it you may be short on B vits and maybe should consult your doc.








Kimberley


----------



## moss (Feb 7, 2004)

Quote:

The recommended daily amount of nutritional yeast is approximately 2 tablespoons of large flakes, 1 1/2 tablespoons of miniflakes, or 1 heaping tablespoon of powder. Occasionally having larger servings than this should not pose a problem, but on a regular basis it would be smart to stay closer to these guidelines.
http://www.vegsource.com/jo/qa/qanyeast.htm

i also remember reading somewhere else that an adult shouldnt exceed 3 tbsp/day, but i dont remember the source for that.

SnuggleMom~your shake sounds really


----------

